# 1k natural stones



## aaronsgibson (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey all. Well I've been wanting to increase my very small natural collection which consist of a aoto blue and a 7-8k small natural. I've been thinking about adding a lower grit natural anyone know of a good place to pick up one? So far the only one I've found is a amakusa white natural sold by hida tools (which is the same place I got my aoto from) the price $33 and the size is 225mm x 70 x 58. So not sure if anyone else has used something close to it or can offer up another. Thanks again all.


----------



## tim0mit (Jul 19, 2011)

I've used the amakusa and can't recommend it. The one i got had significant inclusions and cuts extremely slow. 40 plus passes to raise a burr


----------



## mainaman (Jul 19, 2011)

you can try the red amakusa it is faster than White and a bit coarser.
So far the only lower grit natural I have tried that is not slow on knives is Aizu.


----------



## BertMor (Jul 20, 2011)

I thought that it was pretty well established by most Japanese sharpeners/polishers that lower grit JNats are just not cost effective. Up to about 1k-1.2k they get better results with synthetics, then move on to JNats to finish.

I'm just saying.....


----------



## JBroida (Jul 20, 2011)

i use my monzento directly after my 500 grit stone with great results... it takes me up to about the 4-5k range when i'm done... awesome at bridging gaps.

If you get a good aoto or aoto-like stone, you should be able to go directly from a coarse stone 

When i do naturals, i can do it in a 3-stone setup... 500 grit "diamond stone of awesomeness" (yeah... thats right... i named it "stone of awesomeness"  ), monzento, and suita... DONE


----------



## monty (Jul 24, 2011)

Jon,

Am I correct in assuming that you don't sell these stones? I didn't find them on your web page, unless I missed them. Are you planning on carrying them? Do you know who does? (O.K., I'll head over to JNS right now, but perhpas I'll leave the question up to see if there are other options in case Maxim doesn't have them)


----------



## JBroida (Jul 24, 2011)

They are stones in my personal collection and i am not selling them right now. I would say maybe Maxim is the guy to talk to.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jul 25, 2011)

Sell them, Jon. Sell them.


----------



## JBroida (Jul 25, 2011)

if i sold them, what would i use?


----------



## rulesnut (Jul 25, 2011)

You could use the excellent sharpener on the back of your electric can opener.:laugh:


----------

